# Yao and the Rockets defeat the Spers!



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

Sure was good for them to be back home! 
During the post game interviews on local TV, Yao said that it was good to be back and have a good meal!! :yes: 

Home cooking pays off as the Rockets defeat the Spers 89-75!

Ming came alive with 27 points and 18 rebounds!
Steve had 18 points
Moochie had 16 and KT had 10!!

This was a great effort and great win!

*Yes, I know Spers is misspelled... get used to it!*


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Yao is great....i actually stop watching other games, even my favorite teams just to watch him play...regardless of who they are playing. and you know...its not just the points or rebounds he gets, it's his love for the game and competitive spirit. It is easy to see why you guys have embraced him. I feel like his big brother and i just want to protect him from bad outside influences. 

It is fun to watch.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

Ming is already showing he can be the player many people expected, or even better and not only in the next years, but in his first season. 27 points and 18 rebounds are actually impressive numbers considering Duncan and company were on the other side, I believe it's time for the Rockets to change from the game of the past year, when it was all about Mobley and Francis shooting everything, to a more center oriented attack, taking advantage of the multiple qualities of Ming, not only his scoring but his ability to pass; of course you still have an awesome backcourt with Francis and Mobley who can shoot and score, but with more ball movement sure they'll get more open shots, rather than playing those one on one plays all the time.
With such a threat in the paint, and with the great backcourt we have it may be hard for the other teams to know how to defend the Rockets attack if we know how to play.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

true...how do you double team with those guys feeding you the ball, with the 3rd on the others side ready for the reversal.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

IMO Rockets are the most dangerous team in the league. They can beat the Mavs.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> IMO Rockets are the most dangerous team in the league.


I am a Rockets fan and I am glad to see things start to look better for them, but IMO it's a little too early to be so enthusiastic. Sure the Rockets can beat any team in the league including the Mavs, but in the long term they still don't have the necessary consistency to fight for the championship, like Sacramento for example. Anyway, our best players are all very young, and I am sure we'll be back there to the top of the league very soon, and one thing else, sure we're gonna have a hard time so many teams this year if we play well.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> sure we're gonna have a hard time so many teams this year if we play well.


Sorry, what I meant is "sure we're gonna _give_ a hard time to many teams if we play well".


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

Lasts nights game is just a glimpse of what is to come!
:mob:


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Azadre</b>!
> Lasts nights game is just a glimpse of what is to come!
> :mob:


lets hope this happens 

the teams motto should be : "GET YAO THE BALL"


----------



## TheReasonSF3 (Dec 5, 2002)

Yao totally dominated. What a great game!


----------

